

The Gravity of Python 2 - trusche
http://blog.startifact.com/posts/python-2-gravity.html

======
trusche
I'd be interested to see what the HN community has to say about the python 2
vs 3 debate, if there is one. I'm diving into a project where I will
definitely use python and am torn between using the "modern" python 3 and the
lack (or early alpha stage) or python 3 ports of several important libraries I
will have to use.

------
kristianp
Can pythonistas learn from the ruby 1.8 to 1.9 migration?

